

Ask HN: can I visit your Berlin office? - FiloSottile

Hello HN,<p>I happen to be in Berlin on holiday on Aug 10-11-12 and I&#x27;d love to visit any startup office or IT workplace here.<p>Also, I&#x27;d like to have a coffee with anyone willing to speak in English to a young programmer!<p>My thing is InfoSec, but I&#x27;m interested in anything to get to know Berlin community and env. I am at the beginning of my gap year and I am eager to meet cool people and see places of my field, so I hope HN can help as always.<p>Bonus: PGP key signing if you care!<p>Thanks
======
reiz
You are welcome to visit the VersionEye office at Brunnenstrasse 181 in Berlin
Mitte, close to St.Oberholz. We share a big office with 3 other StartUps. We
are 3 people in the office working every day on
[http://www.versioneye.com](http://www.versioneye.com). I am currently not in
Berlin but you can use my desk anyway. @timgluz on twitter can let you in.
Just contact him.

------
timgluz
I used to hack @St.Oberholz on weekends. And sure we can talk about
startupping, Clojure, d3.js - just lookup laptop with VersionEye and Datanerd
stickers.

